# Stop crying your heart out



## Loino

"Stop crying your heart out" --- what is the real mean of this sentence?

I have found a lot of means.


Thank and please Correct me.


----------



## VenusEnvy

Loino said:
			
		

> "Stop crying your heart out" --- what is the real meaning  of this sentence?
> 
> I have found a lot of meanings.



Mi intento:
Deja llorar tan duro.

No sé que hay otro modismo semejante en español para decir cuando alguien está llorando muchísimo duro.


----------



## garryknight

Deja llorar a lágrima viva
Deja llorar como una Magdalena
Deja llorar a moco tendido/a moco y baba

[Fuente: The Big Red Book of Spanish Idioms]


----------



## cristóbal

Creo que sería "Deja *de* llorar..."


----------



## Like an Angel

Así es, es deja *de* llorar...

De manera muy informal sería algo así como: *pará/dejá de llorar como marrana*.

¡Saludos!


----------



## garryknight

cristóbal said:
			
		

> Creo que sería "Deja *de* llorar..."


Si, por supuesto. Sólo copié y pegué lo que escribió VenusEnvy. No es culpa mía.


----------



## Alundra

Una pregunta tonta.

¿En este caso, "cry" no va con "out"?

Como cry out es gritar, chillar, vocear... pensé que tal vez podía ser el caso. ¿Ó en este caso no van juntos? Es que algunas veces me lio con este tipo de verbos...  

Alundra.


----------



## garryknight

Alundra said:
			
		

> ¿En este caso, "cry" no va con "out"?


No en este caso. El sentido de "cry your heart out" es que uno puede llorar tanto que el corazón sale del cuerpo.


----------



## VenusEnvy

garryknight said:
			
		

> Si, por supuesto. Sólo copié y pegué lo que escribió VenusEnvy. No es culpa mía.



  ¡Oye! ¡Pues, no me dés la culpa!

Está bien, se me confunden las preposiciones . . .  mucho.


----------



## Alundra

garryknight said:
			
		

> No en este caso. El sentido de "cry your heart out" es que uno puede llorar tanto que el corazón sale del cuerpo.


 
Thank you very much, Garry.

Alundra.


----------



## garryknight

Alundra said:
			
		

> Thank you very much, Garry.


De nada. El placer es mío. Llego a practicar mi español. Y necesito practicar...


----------



## germinal

garryknight said:
			
		

> Deja llorar a lágrima viva
> Deja llorar como una Magdalena
> Deja llorar a moco tendido/a moco y baba
> 
> [Fuente: The Big Red Book of Spanish Idioms]


 

?Un poema - no te parece?

A poem = don't you think? Is the Spanish correct?

Sorry I can't get the inverted question mark on my (British) keyboard - does anyone know how I can get this and other symbols? 

Disculpe, no puedo obtenir el punto de interrogacion con mi teclado ingles - puede decirme como puedo conseguir eso y otros simbolos? 

Por favor - ayudarme con la grammatica. 

Muy interessante este sitio!


----------



## garryknight

germinal said:
			
		

> ?Un poema - no te parece?
> 
> A poem = don't you think? Is the Spanish correct?



Almost. You'd put the first question mark just before the question: Un poema, ¿no te parece?



			
				germinal said:
			
		

> Sorry I can't get the inverted question mark on my (British) keyboard - does anyone know how I can get this and other symbols?


Have a look at this post:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=20801



			
				germinal said:
			
		

> Disculpe, no puedo obtenir el punto de interrogacion con mi teclado ingles - puede decirme como puedo conseguir eso y otros simbolos?


It's "obtener". But I think a Spanish speaker would probably use "sacar": "no puedo sacar el punto de interrogacion de mi teclado inglés". We're a pretty friendly bunch round here, so you could say "puedes decirme". And using "conseguir" with "simbolos" sounds a little strange to me. I would have used "producir", but that's just a style decision.


----------



## germinal

Thanks for your help Garry - very comprehensive!


----------



## Nocciolina

Alundra said:
			
		

> Una pregunta tonta.
> 
> ¿En este caso, "cry" no va con "out"?
> 
> Como cry out es gritar, chillar, vocear... pensé que tal vez podía ser el caso. ¿Ó en este caso no van juntos? Es que algunas veces me lio con este tipo de verbos...
> 
> Alundra.


 
I think not, impressive idea nonetheless.


----------



## garryknight

germinal said:
			
		

> Thanks for your help Garry - very comprehensive!


You're welcome. I just hope I got it all right. No doubt a native Spanish speaker or two will correct me if not.


----------



## Alundra

garryknight said:
			
		

> It's "obtener". But I think a Spanish speaker would probably use "sacar": "no puedo sacar el punto de interrogacion de mi teclado inglés". We're a pretty friendly bunch round here, so you could say "puedes decirme". And using "conseguir" with "simbolos" sounds a little strange to me. I would have used "producir", but that's just a style decision.


 
Bueno, yo probablemente y hablando de forma algo informal, diría:

"No puedo poner la interrogación con mi teclado"

Espero que os ayude. 
Alundra.


----------



## garryknight

Alundra said:
			
		

> "No puedo poner la interrogación con mi teclado"


Gracias. ¿Es que no usas 'sacar de' en este contexto?


----------



## Phryne

garryknight said:
			
		

> Gracias. ¿Es que no usas 'sacar de' en este contexto?



Yo no diría "sacar", diría "poner".
_No puedo poner el signo de interrogación con este teclado.

_Pero si alguien dice "sacar" no lo corregiría. Puede ser cuestión de gustos, nada más.

saludos


----------



## Alundra

No..... lo único que saco del teclado son las teclas cuando las limpio, jeejej   (es una broma)

Ahora en serio, cuando quiero decir algo referente a un símbolo que no me funciona, digo eso, que no puedo ponerlo. Yo "pongo" las letras en la pantalla, no las saco, ni las consigo. No sé que opinarán otros españoles, esperemos a ver que dicen ellos. 

Alundra.


----------



## garryknight

Alundra said:
			
		

> No..... lo único que saco del teclado son las teclas cuando las limpio, jeejej   (es una broma)


¿Es un broma que las limpias? 



			
				Alundra said:
			
		

> no las saco


Vale. Es que he visto muchos contextos en los que los hispanohablantes usan 'sacar' y quería saber cuándo usarlo.

Gracias a Phryne también.


----------



## Alundra

garryknight said:
			
		

> ¿Es un broma que las limpias?


 
Jajajaajaj.... sobre todo cuando se me cae el café después de leer alguna broma..(o sea, en este momento...)

Alundra..(como dicen por aquí... me has matao...= "me has matado" )


----------



## germinal

germinal said:
			
		

> ?Un poema - no te parece?
> 
> A poem = don't you think? Is the Spanish correct?
> 
> Sorry I can't get the inverted question mark on my (British) keyboard - does anyone know how I can get this and other symbols?
> 
> Disculpe, no puedo obtenir el punto de interrogacion con mi teclado ingles - puede decirme como puedo conseguir eso y otros simbolos?
> 
> Por favor - ayudarme con la grammatica.
> 
> Muy interessante este sitio![/QUOTE


----------



## raqueledith75

En el ambiente religioso decimos

"Ya no derrames tu corazón", "Deja de derrarar tu corazón"

o

"Deja de clamar de esa manera"

No sé si sirva


----------



## garryknight

germinal said:
			
		

> Sorry I can't get the inverted question mark on my (British) keyboard - does anyone know how I can get this and other symbols?


Have a look at the sticky messages at the top of the General Vocabulary forum. You'll find one titled "Spanish accents and symbols / Acentos y símbolos en español PC & Mac & Linux". There are a couple of other stickies you should read while you're there.


----------



## germinal

garryknight said:
			
		

> Have a look at the sticky messages at the top of the General Vocabulary forum. You'll find one titled "Spanish accents and symbols / Acentos y símbolos en español PC & Mac & Linux". There are a couple of other stickies you should read while you're there.


 

26th April I posted that Garry and you've already given me the advice for which I thanked you.    Thanks again though!     


Germinal.


.


----------



## garryknight

germinal said:
			
		

> 26th April I posted that Garry



Look at the date at the top-left of your post of 26th April and you'll see that it now says "Yesterday, 07:39 PM". Presumably because you edited it yesterday: " Last edited by germinal : Yesterday at 10:04 PM." So I had no way of knowing. If the date of a post changes every time we edit it, it could start to get confusing - but only if we edit posts that are a month and a half old... 

Edit: I've just realised that your original post of 26 April is still there. A new one, quoting your old one, is what appeared yesterday. Very strange!


----------



## germinal

garryknight said:
			
		

> Look at the date at the top-left of your post of 26th April and you'll see that it now says "Yesterday, 07:39 PM". Presumably because you edited it yesterday: " Last edited by germinal : Yesterday at 10:04 PM." So I had no way of knowing. If the date of a post changes every time we edit it, it could start to get confusing - but only if we edit posts that are a month and a half old...
> 
> Edit: I've just realised that your original post of 26 April is still there. A new one, quoting your old one, is what appeared yesterday. Very strange!


 

Sorry my fault Garry!     I was experimenting with inserting a URL to see if it worked (it didn't).  I edited it out immediately but, for some reason, it refused to go quietly.   Apologies.        


Germinal.


.  



As you might have gathered by now I'm not very clued up on these things.


----------



## latingem

se puede decir tambien: deja la lloradera! asi decimos en venezuela...


----------



## garryknight

germinal said:
			
		

> I edited it out immediately but, for some reason, it refused to go quietly.


You can always delete posts that go wrong. If you click the Edit button below any of your messages you should find a Delete button somewhere in there. Having said that, if you delete the post we're talking about future generations will think us extremely odd, talking about something that doesn't exist.


----------



## germinal

garryknight said:
			
		

> You can always delete posts that go wrong. If you click the Edit button below any of your messages you should find a Delete button somewhere in there. Having said that, if you delete the post we're talking about future generations will think us extremely odd, talking about something that doesn't exist.


 

Hi Garry - I agree about the difficulties caused by going back and amending errors as it does cause confusion where people are seeming to point out errors that aren't there and this detracts from the value of the lessons that can be learned by others.

My excuse is that this was a little experiment as I have searched the site trying to discover how to insert website addresses into my posts and all I was tring to do was delete was the (non active) URL(is that the right term) that I had inserted into an old post as a test. I still don't know how to do this by the way - so if you, or anyone else, can explain or point me to something that will help me I would be most grateful.  


Germinal.


.


----------



## garryknight

germinal said:
			
		

> I have searched the site trying to discover how to insert website addresses into my posts



They're called 'links' or 'URLs' and I answered that question here. You would probably only find it if you searched for "insert link".


----------



## germinal

garryknight said:
			
		

> They're called 'links' or 'URLs' and I answered that question here. You would probably only find it if you searched for "insert link".


 

Thanks for you help Garry - I'll give it a try.   


Germinal.


.


----------



## socrates

Hola a todos! como estan? 

Yo estoy tratando de entender una canción de Oasis, _"Stop crying your heart out"_ y me estoy volviendo loca tratando de entender el significado de algunas frases (sobre todo con "Stop crying your heart *out*" ya que entiendo las palabras sueltas pero no el sentido de la oración)... Les paso la parte con las que tengo dudas y mis interpretaciones!... Me ayudan???  

gracias de antemano!

-----
_*May* your smile_ (? )
_*Shine on*_ (resplandece ?)
_Don't be scared_ (no estes asustada)
_Your destiny may keep you warm_ (Tu destino te mantendra calida?)

_Cos all of the stars_ (Por que todas las estrellas)
_Are *fading* away_ (estan cayendo ?)
_Just try not to worry_ (Solo trata de no preocuparte)
_You'll see them some day_ (Las vas a ver algun dia)
_Take what you need_ (Toma lo que necesites)
_*And be* on your way_ (Y se por tu camino?)
_And stop crying your *heart out*_ (Y deja de llorar tu corazon ?)

Espero no haber "mandado fruta"  ..sepan dusculpar! estoy aprendiendo!... 

Saludos!


----------



## Dave Anderson

socrates said:
			
		

> Hola a todos! como estan?
> 
> Yo estoy tratando de entender una canción de Oasis, _"Stop crying your heart out"_


Hi -

"Cry your heart out" significa:
"Llorar intensamente, efusivamente, con toda la emocion que pueda emaner del corazon"

Ojala esto te ayude.


----------



## socrates

Recine vi que hay un "thread" con este mismo nombre en el que explican el significado de "Stop crying your heart out"...!!!  perdon por repetirlo!, pero igual me gustaria que me ayudaran a descifrar el resto....
muchas gracias....


----------



## Eugin

socrates said:
			
		

> Hola a todos! como estan?
> 
> _*May* your smile_ (? )
> _*Shine on*_ (resplandece ?)
> _Don't be scared_ (no estes asustada)
> _Your destiny may keep you warm_ (Tu destino te mantendra calida?)
> 
> _Cos all of the stars_ (Por que todas las estrellas)
> _Are *fading* away_ (estan cayendo ?)
> _Just try not to worry_ (Solo trata de no preocuparte)
> _You'll see them some day_ (Las vas a ver algun dia)
> _Take what you need_ (Toma lo que necesites)
> _*And be* on your way_ (Y se por tu camino?)
> _And stop crying your *heart out*_ (Y deja de llorar tu corazon ?)
> 
> Hola Sócrates! no soy experta en canciones (el experto es Alc112) pero mientras, pruebo y veo si te ayuda:
> Que tu sonrisa brille (por siempre/eternamente, _faltaría algo más para darle más sentido_...)
> No te asustes, tu destino te mantendrá abrigada/ mantendrá el calor _(mmm_.....)
> Porque todas las estrellas
> se están apagando lentamente
> simplemente trata de no preocuparte,
> algún día ya las vas a ver
> Toma lo que necesites
> y ponte en tu camino/ sigue tu camino (_más mmm_....)
> y dejá de llorar desconsoladamente!
> 
> Chan, chan, cuando quiera Oasis, acá tiene a su traductora oficial, jua, jua!!
> Muchos saludos!!!


----------



## socrates

Eugin! gracias por tu esfuerzo! parece que va tomando sentido!...
Y Oasis deberia tenernos en cuenta! no!?? jaja


----------



## VenusEnvy

socrates said:
			
		

> Recine vi que hay un "thread" con este mismo nombre en el que explican el significado de "Stop crying your heart out"...!!!  perdon por repetirlo!, pero igual me gustaria que me ayudaran a descifrar el resto....
> muchas gracias....


De acuerdo. Aquí está.


----------



## socrates

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> De acuerdo. Aquí está.


 

Gracias Venus!...podrias ayudarme con el resto?


----------



## VenusEnvy

socrates said:
			
		

> Gracias Venus!...podrias ayudarme con el resto?


Eugin era un grand ayuda con la letra, ¿no? ¿El resto? ¡Si hay más, traiganoslo!


----------



## socrates

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Eugin fue de gran ayuda con la letra, ¿no? ¿El resto? ¡Si hay más, traelo!


 
Si si si! claro que si  ...yo lo decia para completar las partes que decia Eugin que faltaban!...o para otras opiniones que siempre son bienvenidas!!!  

PD: te mande unas sugerencias para sonar mas hispanohablante!!!...


----------



## VenusEnvy

socrates said:
			
		

> PD: te mande unas sugerencias para sonar mas hispanohablante!!!...


Las agradezco, Soc. Gracias.


----------



## tefs

Hola , quisiera saber que quiere decir la frase "stop crying your heart out " que escuche en una cancion de Oasis, si alguien puede ayudarme les agradezco...saludos


----------



## Tino_no

Hola tefs, nunca había oido esa expresión pero yo también tengo muchos problemas con las preposiciones inglesas que cambian por completo el significado de un verbo. Espero que alguien lo pueda clarificar.
Saludos


----------



## soupdragon78

Hola todos.
My best guess is that "to cry one's heart out" significa llorar de forma inconsolable o desconsolado.
A ver lo que opinen los demás.
Soup.


----------



## VenusEnvy

Este hilo  anterior es util. Se trata de "to cry my eyes out", lo cual es un equivalente a "to cry your heart out".

No obstante, vale notar que "to cry your heart out" lleva mas el sentido de llorar por algun lastima de corazon, o algun dolor sentimenal. Cuando alguien cries his/her heart out, está llorando con todo el esfuerzo porque el daño es tan fuerte.

Cuando alguien "cries his/her eyes out" solo significa que llora MUCHO, lo que sea la razon...

De todos modos, estoy de acuerdo con lo que dijo soupdragon sobre su significado. A ver que los nativos nos digan un dicho adecuado en español..


----------



## tefs

Hola a todos, muchas gracias por las respuestas!!! saludos y felices fiestas a todos


----------



## ptabares

*stop criying your heart out*
*Alguien que me interprete esta expresión, yo la veo como que deten el llanto que tu corazón está agotado, pero quiero algo mas exacto*


----------



## jacinta

¡Deja de llorar tanto!  ¿Es lo suficiente directo?!  Sólo quiere decir que está llorando mucho, ¡con mucha fuerza!


----------



## blingedout

Sólo significa llorar mucho, hasta que te agotes.


----------



## ptabares

Gracias a todos


----------



## lay-z

hola!

estaba subtitulando un video musical de una cancion que me gusta del soundtrack de la pelicula "El Efecto Mariposa"... y no supe como llevar al español esa parte... 

to cry out es gritar.. 
y "cry my eyes out" es llorar desesperadamente.... pero no se como podria quedar la frase: _"stop crying your heart out"_

les dejo una parte ..:

_'Cause all of the stars,
Have faded away
Just try not to worry,
You'll see them someday,
Take what you need, 
And be on your way and 
Stop crying your heart out
_
muchas gracias por todo.. cualquier comentario será bienvenido. de antemano MUCHAS GRACIAS!​


----------



## aurilla

_Para_ *"Stop crying your heart out" *podrías usar "llorar desgarradoramente"


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

lay-z said:


> to cry out es gritar..
> y "cry my eyes out" es llorar desesperadamente.... pero no se como podria quedar la frase: _"stop crying your heart out"_
> 
> 
> _'Cause all of the stars,_
> _Have faded away_
> _Just try not to worry,_
> _You'll see them someday,_
> _Take what you need, _
> _And be on your way and _
> _Stop crying your heart out_
> ​


 
Y... aquí es donde me hago polvo...   

Me encanta la poesía y la música en todos los idiomas a los que le medio entiendo, pero a la hora de traducir, pues ni te cuento el arroz con pollo que me queda.  

"Cry your heart out", como yo lo entiendo, es algo así como "derramar tu corazón en llanto", o algo (no puedo encontrar la forma correcta, qué frustración!!)

Ejm: "You're going to cough your lungs out someday, if you don't watch over that flu!".  Cough your lungs out => toser hasta que se te salgan los pulmones (qué poético, verdad?   )

So, "crying your heart out" => algo que de la idea de que se te va a salir el corazón de tanto llorar...


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

aurilla said:


> _Para_ *"Stop crying your heart out" *podrías usar "llorar desgarradoramente"


 
Ajá, algo como eso, más o menos...  Tú qué dices?


----------



## lay-z

jajaj la verdad es que tambien estoy algo enredado... tengo como la idea.. se lo que podria significar.

pero el problema es como llevarlo al español..

pero bueno.. creo que me quedo con esa!!! 

gracias!


----------



## Desopilante

Mi humilde opinión es _''*Deten el llanto de tu corazón*''. _Sin embargo, entra a esta página web y mira la siguiente traducción. ​ 

_''El amor nunca trae nada bueno. El amor siempre trae algo mejor'' (Nothing good ever comes of love. What comes of love is always something better). Roberto Bolaño._


----------



## Giovannini

"Para de llorar amargamente". Lo traduciría yo, pues heart out es sufrimiento, amargura. es más que llorar mucho.


----------

